# 2 weeks off 2 years in job, 5 weeks notice given



## sandrat (13 Feb 2009)

If someone will have 2 years done in a jobin 2 weeks and get told they are being made redundant in 5 weeks does that mean they are or are not entitled to statutory redundancy?


----------



## Eblanoid (13 Feb 2009)

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...d-redundancy/redundancy/redundancy-procedures

It looks like the notice period is counted towards the 2 years, so you will have worked there for 2 years and 3 weeks when dismissed, and therefore be entitled to statutory redundancy


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Mar 2009)

The date on the notice of redundancy form (RP 50) is the date used for calculating statutory redundancy, whether or not you work up to that date.

brendan


----------

